# Problem aero design ? "zu wenig Ressourcen" !?



## franksteel (28. Januar 2010)

ich habe folgendes Problem wenn ich ein game starte egal ob
  Biochock, Stalker cop, world in conflict!, usw friert das System spätestens
  nach laden des Levels ein und windows meldet sich mit der Warnung „das festgestellt
  würde das die Leistung des computers beeinträchtigt ist da nicht genug Ressourcen
  vorhanden….Arbeitsspeicher?…ändern sie das Farbschema aero design (aeroglass)
  in Windows 7 Basis….“ Was ich dann auch mache und alles läuft prima. 

  Kann das denn wirklich sein “zu wenig Ressourcen“!?  hab auch schon einiges probiert, nur ein Monitor, andere grafik treiber, erst 4 dann 6 gb ram usw…. Da glaubt man(n) hat eine einigermaßen Potente Dose und windows bietet so ne nette Optik Spielerei und dann „nicht genug ressoursen“!!?  

  Wäre nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte 

  Mein System:
  Windows 7 64bit
  Phenom II  x4 955 be
  6 gb ram
  ATI hd 4870,1024mb dd 9.12
  Gigabyte ga-ma790x-ud4p
  Monitor: HP 22“ 1680x1050 und Belinea 17“ 1280x1024
  Treiber alle aktuell 

  Bin leider nicht konstant online


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2010)

Also, Aero bremst schon sehr stark, würd ich einfach eh immer ausschalten. Aber so krass darf es dann auch nicht sein - vlt. fehlt Dir noch irgendein windowsuopdate, oder einer der Treiber ist doch nicht aktuell, oder ein Programm im Hintergrund stört?


----------

